# Equalizer install Question



## MonroeBobo (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi. I just purchaesed a Behringer DEQ 2496. It should be here Friday or Sat. I would like to hook it up to my Onkyo tx ds 797 reciever. I considered hooking it up between my DVD/CD player and reciever. Instead of that route, I was wondering if there is a way to use these................
Digital Input and output jacks on the rear panel. There are 3 digital input jacks with coaxail and three three with optical. For output there is one 1 optical output. It says the" inputs accepts digital audio signal form CD, LD DVD or other digital source components". It also says that " output can be connected toMD recorders, CD recorders DAT recorders or other similar components. Iwas wondering if I could use this as sort of a tape loop.
If this is not possible, is there another way of making the DEQ the last stage before amplification in the reciever.
My only other option is to use the preouts and purchase a separate amp. I really dont want to do that because I also just order the Equip to Build and IB sub and funds are not endless at my home.
Thanks Monroe


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi,

Is your system a 2 channel or multichannel system? I take it you want to EQ your Left/right speakers? What's your goal adding the Behringer to your system/what problems are you trying to address?


----------



## MonroeBobo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. My system is a multi channel 5.1. And yes I would like to EQ my Left and right mains for 2 channel music. . My main goal is to do room sweeps and flatten my response. Or if for some reason I dont like a flat reponse, I could change my treatments or use the eq to adjust to my liking.. I read some people lovem and some hatem. I just wanted to try for myself? To be honest just a few years ago I would have never considered an EQ.
Just Curiuos Monroe


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

MonroeBobo said:


> My only other option is to use the preouts and purchase a separate amp. I really dont want to do that because I also just order the Equip to Build and IB sub and funds are not endless at my home.
> Thanks Monroe


Unfortunately this is your only option as the other ones you suggested will not work with all the inputs.


----------



## MonroeBobo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Guys. that was a much quiker answer than I expected. I was hoping for another way. Even though Amplification isnt cheap, I guess I need to start looking around. Ive heard that Rotel goes well with B&Ws. I look and see if I can decide on an model and look around ebay or craigslist.
Thanks Monroe


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I bought a pair of used Adcom GFA 555IIs something like 13-14 years ago, and they've served me well. Don't know what the Rotels go for, but you can get the Adcom for good prices on eBay. One nice thing I like about them is that don't take need a lot of rack depth.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## MonroeBobo (Aug 12, 2008)

I have considered a 555. Ive read a lot of people like them. Also they are much cheaper than a Rotel. I bought a Behringer EP2500 for my IB setup and just for Chite and giggles I wired to my mains. I must say I was impressed. Impressed enough Im going to order 2 Behringer A500. I dont understand how they can make them so cheap $199 a piece. Thanks for the input. I always like to hear opinions on any gear.
Thanks Monroe


----------

